# IBS Support Group Scotland



## Naomi889

I was thinking about trying to start an IBS support group somewhere in central Scotland. According to the Gut Trust charity, there is no group currently active at all in the whole of Scotland, unlike the rest of the UK, and they suggested I try to start one. So is anyone here on this board from Scotland, and if so, would you be interested in joining a support group? I've never been to anything like that before, but I was thinking it would be great for discussing successful remedies, research and also just coping mechanisms for people who have this disease really badly. I live in Glasgow, but would be happy to base it in Edinburgh or even somewhere between the two cities if more people were from there.Moderators - I stuck this in the main forum cos it's not referring to a current group - I hope that's OK.


----------



## Diana63

Hello Naomi889I certainly would be interested in a Support Group as i suffer severe ibs,i live in Glasgow so that would be ideal as i can not travel far,but i do understand if you make it in Edinburgh to suit other sufferers.


----------



## Naomi889

Thanks Diana, that's great. I live in the West End of Glasgow, how about you? Anyone else? I guess we ought to start with at least three or four people.


----------



## gemmaall

Hi Noami889I am interested in attending a support group if it is based in Glasgow.If you want any help in setting one up then I can help you out the best I can.My email address is [email protected] free to email me.From Gemma


----------



## Diana63

Hi NaomiI live on the south side of Glasgow.My health problems are severe so i possibly might not make it to every meeting,but i am certainly interested.


----------



## Naomi889

Oh great, thanks for getting back to me. Sounds like Glasgow is the place then. We could have it in my flat, or I could try to fix on an official venue when I get more people. Thanks very much for your offer of help, Gemmall. I'm going to get in back in touch with the Gut Trust for more detail on what ought to be involved, then I will get back to you. In the meantime I hope we get a few more people interested.


----------



## Diana63

It would be so good to have a support group in Glasgow,you never know,we may find something between us that helps!Would'nt that be great!


----------



## lucozadeorange

I would also be interested in this, i'm in Edinburgh.


----------



## Diana63

Welcome to the Forum.Hope you find some help and advice.We are all suffering.


----------



## Naomi889

Do you think you might manage to travel to Glasgow once a month, lucozade?


----------



## lucozadeorange

Diana63 said:


> Do you think you might manage to travel to Glasgow once a month, lucozade?


Possibly depends on what the IBS says in the build up to the group date.would be great to be able to get together and chat to others with IBS as I've never really spoke about outside my GP's.


----------



## Diana63

So...know what you mean.My IBS relates to me what i can and cant do.But i will do my upmost to get to support group if it starts up,as i'm sure you will.It would be great to meet others suffering like ourselves.


----------



## Naomi889

Hi Diana63,I saw you had posted again on a new thread asking about the IBS support group in Scotland I was trying to set up. I thought it would be a good idea to continue the discussion on this thread in case anyone else who is interested reads it.I was in touch with the Gut Trust again about this and they put me in contact with a lady in England who runs a very successful group. She advised me that the main problem was trying to get enough people to come each month (not surprisingly, I think, since most of us find that our lives are totally dictated by our symptoms!). So I thought I would wait a bit longer until I had a decent no. of people interested until I had the first meeting. There seem to be four of us at the moment. If anyone else might be interested please let us know here. I think it probably would be in Glasgow, perhaps in the West End as that is where I stay. I am also wondering if I should put posters up, or something?


----------



## Diana63

Hello Naomi889I have sent you a PM but not sure if i have done it properly,hope i have,maybe you could let me know.I am still interested in support group.What about a poster in your GP surgery?


----------



## Naomi889

Yeah, that's a really good idea about the GP's surgery Diana, thanks, I'll do that. I got your PM too so I'll send you a reply or an email. If I have any more details about the support group I'll post them on this thread too so the others who were interested can read them


----------



## madey

Hi,I live Glasgow west end as well. I am interested in support group.


----------



## Diana63

Welcome to the Forum madey,hope you find it helps you in some way.Everyone is understanding here,and all suffering in some way.It would be good if there was a Support Group to go to.


----------



## Intothewild

Hi there im from Glasgow too, i suffer from pretty bad IBS and would be pretty grateful to be able to discuss my problems with other people who suffer from the same problems. Also a very good listener, if we could get something set up in Glasgow that would be excellent.Jamie.


----------



## Naomi889

Oh good, another potential member. Apologies for being so slow in setting this up, but I've just been really struggling just to cope with my symptoms and hold down my job right now it's so bad. But I will definitely set this group up soon.


----------



## Intothewild

I can definetely understand that! Anyways it would be nice to get something up and running soon, so il be checking this thread regularly for any updates.


----------



## Naomi889

Just to let everyone on this thread know that I'd like to get this set up and I have suggested the 19th of June as a potential first meeting date. However I'm very flexible on that and really I think we'll just fix on a date that suits everybody. I have sent you all a PM and anyone else who is interested, please PM me.


----------



## gemy26

hello, I live in Edinburgh and would really really love to meet up with you guys, could really do with having a chat with people who understand what's going on...


----------



## monkeygirl75

Naomi889 said:


> Just to let everyone on this thread know that I'd like to get this set up and I have suggested the 19th of June as a potential first meeting date. However I'm very flexible on that and really I think we'll just fix on a date that suits everybody. I have sent you all a PM and anyone else who is interested, please PM me.


----------



## monkeygirl75

HiI'm new here and would like to know if there is still an IBS support group in the West End of Glasgow. If there is, I'd love to join and speak to people who know about it about it. I'm finding it difficult trying to talk to other people who don't really have a clue. I'm particularly interested in talking to people about food triggers - I've been having a flare up since June, and it hasn't really abated. I'm driving myself mad trying to work out which foods are bad, and it's getting to the extent that I'm really eating nothing much but oatcakes and fruit. Any advice/support would be appreciated!Vicky


----------



## Diana63

Hello VickyI am trying to find out if the Support Group has started up yet.Its not an easy thing to do as we all suffer so much and its not easy to make it to the meet ups,but if i can contact Naomi889 to find out i'll let you know or maybe she will contact you herself.I know people were interested,but with this condition it is extremely difficult to all get together at the one time,some of us can hardly leave the house,but it certainly is a good idea about having a Support Group.Have you thought about being referred to a Dietitian for advice,it may be of help to you?Take care.


----------



## Naomi889

Hey Vicky and Diana,I have not managed to arrange the first meeting yet. When I tried to set one up, only one person thought they'd be able to come - another was not sure. As Diana says - and in fact I was told this by the IBS society - this is the big problem with IBS support groups - we are all at the mercy of our symptoms and so very often many can't come. The thing to do will be to have another go at fixing on a first meeting date soon, and then hopefully with the further interest there's been in the thread, maybe more than 1 person will be able to come. I will be in touch.


----------



## Naomi889

Dear All,Hi, this is a message to all those to responded to the IBS Support Group Scotland thread on the IBS board.There are seven of us interested now but it has not been set up as yet. As I mentioned on the last message on the thread, I was told by The Gut Trust (the UK's main IBS charity) that the great trouble with IBS groups was that whilte there was a high demand for them, they sometimes fell off because often most of the members felt too ill to come! Just shows what a bloody serious illness it can be as such problems probably do no plague diabetes/MS etc etc support groups to the same extent. The point it I wanted to wait until a decent no. of people were interested before setting up a first meeting. The intial proposed date in June did not work out that well as most of the members were too ill to come that day.I would like to propose a new putative first meeting of the current one and only Scottish IBS support group, probably in the West End of Glasgow, in mid to late November.Perhaps people could let me know what they think about this.I think we can take care to make accomodation for people's different needs.


----------



## monkeygirl75

Naomi889 said:


> Dear All,Hi, this is a message to all those to responded to the IBS Support Group Scotland thread on the IBS board.There are seven of us interested now but it has not been set up as yet. As I mentioned on the last message on the thread, I was told by The Gut Trust (the UK's main IBS charity) that the great trouble with IBS groups was that whilte there was a high demand for them, they sometimes fell off because often most of the members felt too ill to come! Just shows what a bloody serious illness it can be as such problems probably do no plague diabetes/MS etc etc support groups to the same extent. The point it I wanted to wait until a decent no. of people were interested before setting up a first meeting. The intial proposed date in June did not work out that well as most of the members were too ill to come that day.I would like to propose a new putative first meeting of the current one and only Scottish IBS support group, probably in the West End of Glasgow, in mid to late November.Perhaps people could let me know what they think about this.I think we can take care to make accomodation for people's different needs.


----------



## monkeygirl75

HiI would definitely be interested in coming along. It doesn't sound like my problems are half as bad as some of the people on the forum (my IBS is more constipation than diarrhoea), and therefore I would be happy and able to attend wherever convenient for everyone else. I think it would really benefit me just to chat to other people who have this condition about it - I don't know anyone else who has the problems I have, and therefore I don't think that other people really understand how debilitating and demoralising it can be. Please let me know when you have a date/venue. The only day that wouldn't suit me would be a Thursday, as I attend uni on those evenings.Regards. Vicky


Naomi889 said:


> Dear All,Hi, this is a message to all those to responded to the IBS Support Group Scotland thread on the IBS board.There are seven of us interested now but it has not been set up as yet. As I mentioned on the last message on the thread, I was told by The Gut Trust (the UK's main IBS charity) that the great trouble with IBS groups was that whilte there was a high demand for them, they sometimes fell off because often most of the members felt too ill to come! Just shows what a bloody serious illness it can be as such problems probably do no plague diabetes/MS etc etc support groups to the same extent. The point it I wanted to wait until a decent no. of people were interested before setting up a first meeting. The intial proposed date in June did not work out that well as most of the members were too ill to come that day.I would like to propose a new putative first meeting of the current one and only Scottish IBS support group, probably in the West End of Glasgow, in mid to late November.Perhaps people could let me know what they think about this.I think we can take care to make accomodation for people's different needs.


----------



## Naomi889

monkeygirl75 said:


> HiI would definitely be interested in coming along. It doesn't sound like my problems are half as bad as some of the people on the forum (my IBS is more constipation than diarrhoea), and therefore I would be happy and able to attend wherever convenient for everyone else. I think it would really benefit me just to chat to other people who have this condition about it - I don't know anyone else who has the problems I have, and therefore I don't think that other people really understand how debilitating and demoralising it can be. Please let me know when you have a date/venue. The only day that wouldn't suit me would be a Thursday, as I attend uni on those evenings.Regards. Vicky


That's three of us - four including me - responded to the last message so I guess that is enough for a group. I'll be in touch.


----------



## nicole91

Naomi889 said:


> That's three of us - four including me - responded to the last message so I guess that is enough for a group. I'll be in touch.


I would be interested also, i stay just outside of Glasgow and work 9 - 5.30 Monday to Friday.I also suffer from constipation pre-dominant IBS therefore it should not interfere too much with a monthly meeting.Thanks!


----------



## nick1984

Hi,I would be interested in going to something in Edinburgh. nick


----------



## Naomi889

I think I will set a 2011 meeting up for this group in Glasgow - May or June. Please let me know if you are interested in coming.


----------



## Diana63

HiI am certainly interested.Would be good to meet with others who are suffering from this dreadful condition.


----------



## tommytucker1

HiI am new to this but would be interested in a support group in Glasgow, I am 23 male and really struggling with my IBS just now and it would be good to talk to people with IBS


----------

